# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO Dr. Lindsey Female frontal third case

## Dr. Lindsey

Many guys know that I'm really picky on female hair cases...doing maybe 4 a year out of 130 cases.  The key is proper patient selection, decent donor hair, and being able to have some likelyhood of "solving" a problem...not just sprinkling a few hairs on a diffuse area and exchanging money.



Here's today's case.  And pics of her niece that we helped a few years back.  Her preop, intraop and 17 month pics emailed in from across the country are attached separately from the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DBxgDWe-rA



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

She's about 5 weeks out and emailed these pics in last night.  Scar is perfect, shockloss will recover in another month.  Hopefully she'll visit or send pics at Thanksgiving.


Dr. Lindsey

----------

